# Teichfarbe



## camper (10. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein GFK-Teichbecken und möchte diesem neu lackieren. Weiss jemand, wo man die hierfür benötigte Farbe erhalten kann. Danke für Eure Mühe.

Viele Grüße

der Camper


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichfarbe*

ich hoffe es stört dich nicht das ich deine Frage nutze um auch eine zu stellen

haben ebenfalls bald einen gfk teich und wollen diesen streichen
in dunkelgrün.

man hört allerdings das die farbe der fische auf schwarz besser rauskommt.

grün allerdings würde natürlicher aussehn

was habt ihr für erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Olli.P (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichfarbe*

Hi,

auch wenn ihr schwarz nehmt grün wird's alle mal von alleine, früher oder später........ 

Meine Teichfolie ist auch schwarz und sie ist von alleine GRÜN geworden.........

da hat sich ein kleiner Algenteppich drauf gebildet...........

Ist doch eigentlich ganz normal..................


----------



## zoe (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichfarbe*

Bei z.B. www.svb.de und www.compass24.com gibt es Unterwasserfarben die auch für GFK geeignet sind.


----------



## rainthanner (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichfarbe*

Hallo, 

ich seh das genau wie Olaf, 

Grün wirds von selbst.  



Gruß Rainer


----------

